# Dr. Fauci Shuts Down ‘Fox & Friends’ on Coronavirus Cure: ‘We Don’t Operate on How You Feel’



## Robert59 (Apr 4, 2020)

Top infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci left the hosts of _Fox & Friends_ disappointed and frustrated Friday when he threw cold water on their insistence that the anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine is a game-changing cure for the 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-fauci-shuts-down-fox-144408827.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2020)

We are very fortunate to have Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx speaking truth to power during this pandemic.

I shudder to think what things would be like if they were not standing on the podium during the daily briefings from the White House.

It amazes me that Dr. Fauci at 79 years old is still working tirelessly to help us and people around the world. 

Many lesser men would stay busy playing golf.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 5, 2020)

This is not to be taken as a political statement against Fox, but I do not think non-physicians should be advocating for a particular drug to treat coronavirus or anything else.  Laypeople don't have the training or experience to make pronouncements about the advisability of a drug for a disease nor to evaluate nor to evaluate the data from whatever studies have been done with the drug and whether, on balance, the risks of a drug and its side effects and/or interactions make it advisable for use in these circumstances.  

Those are medical decisions and should not be made by news commentators or anyone else but experts.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> This is not to be taken as a political statement against Fox, but I do not think non-physicians should be advocating for a particular drug to treat coronavirus or anything else.  Laypeople don't have the training or experience to make pronouncements about the advisability of a drug for a disease nor to evaluate nor to evaluate the data from whatever studies have been done with the drug and whether, on balance, the risks of a drug and its side effects and/or interactions make it advisable for use in these circumstances.
> 
> Those are medical decisions and should not be made by news commentators or anyone else but experts.


Well said!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> This is not to be taken as a political statement against Fox, but I do not think non-physicians should be advocating for a particular drug to treat coronavirus or anything else.  Laypeople don't have the training or experience to make pronouncements about the advisability of a drug for a disease nor to evaluate nor to evaluate the data from whatever studies have been done with the drug and whether, on balance, the risks of a drug and its side effects and/or interactions make it advisable for use in these circumstances.
> 
> Those are medical decisions and should not be made by news commentators or anyone else but experts.



Very good point.  I see this sort of thing in other forums all the time, though typically about the subject interest of the forum rather than about the virus.  In the acoustic guitar forum that I frequent, there are folks blathering on all the time about guitar repair, and then a real guitar builder or repair person will post and completely shatter all the crap that had been posted.  Same thing with music theory spouted by those who really don't know what they are talking about and have never posted a video of themselves actually playing anything.

On the internet, a person can pose as anything he or she wants to be and nobody is the wiser unless that person posts something that can be clearly refuted by those who really know.  I see this out side forums in "real life" with computer technology all the time too.  It is almost embarrassing to be in a store such as Best Buy and hear a salesperson telling a customer about the various computers or associated technology.  There are many salespeople who do know what they need to inform a customer correctly and will admit to the limits of what they know, but a customer who is looking for solutions may not be able to discern the difference between real knowledge and silly spewing.

When I was growing up in southern California, the big deal was cars.  People spouted all manner of "knowledge" whether they knew anything about engines or not.  These days, it is technology, and now the virus.  My guess (not fact) is that just seems to be some weird aspect of human nature.  Much of the time, it may be rather harmless for the most part, but when it comes to some thing serious such as this virus, it is downright harmful.  However, unfortunately, we can't stop people from being people.

Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> This is not to be taken as a political statement against Fox, but I do not think non-physicians should be advocating for a particular drug to treat coronavirus or anything else.  Laypeople don't have the training or experience to make pronouncements about the advisability of a drug for a disease nor to evaluate nor to evaluate the data from whatever studies have been done with the drug and whether, on balance, the risks of a drug and its side effects and/or interactions make it advisable for use in these circumstances.
> 
> Those are medical decisions and should not be made by news commentators or anyone else but experts.





Empty said:


> Well said!


Totally agree...


----------

